

My Dad Was a Real-Life Tomb Raider - Thevet
http://gate-37.com/2015/03/02/my-dad-was-a-real-life-tomb-raider/

======
swamp40
Ack! Part One with an unreleased Part Two.

Great catch paragraph, though.

------
gwacker
My Dad can beat up your Dad.

